# RVW: Boult (II) on EMI Classics or The Collectors Edition on EMI (30 CD's)



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Which set do I go with? The Boult or the big monster with more RVW than I will ever need? Vernon Handley handles the symphonies on the collectors edition.

Any insight or help is greatly appreciated. I am avoiding Boult I (Decca) because I want stereo recordings.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ chalkpie, I can highly recommend the Sir Adrian Boult Cycle with the London Philharmonic and New Philharmonia Orchestra.
AS to the other set you mentioned, I am unfamiliar with it.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

No problem, brother.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Of these choices, the EMI Boult. But this one should be given consideration...

View attachment 10986


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Of these choices, the EMI Boult. But this one should be given consideration...
> 
> View attachment 10986


wow - never heard of this set, but looks nice. The price is also sweet at Amazon.

If I end up truly digging the Boult, maybe I will supplement my RVW library with this. Thanks.

How are the sonics? Performances? How does this compare to the Boult (EMI)?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbirolli! He makes Vaughan Williams come alive.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Boult is your man and Barbirolli is OK too, but are Barbirolli's mono---I don't care but you apparently do.
But I am quite sure that Boult is the authority in this case.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Boult for the symphonies. If you want the symphonies but with other VW gems then there is a relatively inexpensive 8-disc box as well as a 5-disc box with the symphonies only. The larger collector's edition seems only worth getting if you are just as keen to investigate his operas and other vocal/choral work in one fell swoop.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It really just depends on how interested you are in Vaughan Williams.

The 30CD collection is a nice set. Handley does a great job with the Symphonies and Boult does many of the other works.

I have that set as well as a few others.

For just symphonies you can't go wrong with Handley, Boulet or Previn. I also have Haitink's set which is interesting as well.

If you just want the symphonies and a few of his more popular works, just get the Boult set.
I have this one:









I know EMI has a newer set too.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I tend to like RVW with a little more energy and/or flair. I prefer Barbirolli and Previn. Boult is good and solid, but it is a bit too solid for me.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

chalkpie said:


> wow - never heard of this set, but looks nice. The price is also sweet at Amazon.
> 
> If I end up truly digging the Boult, maybe I will supplement my RVW library with this. Thanks.
> 
> How are the sonics? Performances? How does this compare to the Boult (EMI)?


No worries about interpretation, performance, or sound.

BBCSO/A. Davis' Nos. 6 & 9, "Lark" and "Job", are my "starters". For 3 & 4--Previn, and Handley for 5. For "Tallis", Barbirolli and Boughton. The other RVW symphonies, I can take or leave.

As is the norm, there is no set that checks all the boxes. Boult's is an acknowledged classic, but the aforementioned doesn't take a backseat to anyone.

Read reviews, but more importantly, listen to samples before supplementing or deciding on one. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

The only complete cycle I have is Boult LSO which does include other works, I find it more than adequate in both performance and reproduction, I have other conductors on the odd single CD. The beauty of the Boult set was the price $00000


----------

